# Help needed for setting up HP7 rules!!!



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

this year´s racing season is over now (been playing with vintage T-Jets after AFX in 2008 and Tyco X-2 in 2007).

Now we´ll be racing HP7 powered cars next season (2010) and I´m one of the 4 "wise guys" who are in charge of setting up the rules for the game.

We wanna keep it as simple as possible, but we have to keep in mind, that at least one event will take place on a vintage Faller layout (i.e. narrower lane spacing) and most if not all tracks have tight turns (6") incorporated.

Then we tried to figure the possibilities for any "creative interpretation" of rules, which some guys are known for, so we want to eliminate those (not the guys... ).

So here´s what we have come up with so far regarding what should be allowed and/or recommended:

- Cutting away the plastic nub under the p/u shoes (not necessarily needed IMHO)

- Bending the pickups for larger contact patch with track rails (necessarily needed for HP7s making it thru 6" curves´ inside lanes!)

- Mounting 440x2 gearsaver on rear axle

- Tires of the driver´s choice (front and rear) 

- NO grinding of the traction magnet (=> lowering)

- NO modification of the motor

- minimum body weight: 3 g

- overall car width 33.4 mm (i.e. 1.31 in)

- open wheel bodies allowed (i.e. Hot Rods or customs)

Track adhesion will be tested by putting the chassis on a piece of Tyco track - if the chassis keeps stuck to the track when pitched over, something´s obviously wrong!

Any other tips, proposals or ideas, guys?

Especially these issues are of major interest:

I´m wondering how many different motors were orginally used by Tyco??? I have 3 different engines in my quite well arranged, little collection: 2 different red wire arms (narrow gap / wide gap), green wire arm - were there any more? Is any motor known to be significantly better than the others? 

I have 3 cars with a gearsaver on the rear axle (nice thing and probably the most important hop-up part) - did Tyco ever deliver HP7 chassis with these installed?

Is any of the different main chassis frames better than another? I know these 3: Made in H.K., Made in H.K. + assembled in China, Made in China. Did I miss something?

Thanks for any input!!!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

When we use to race hp-7 the one thing we did to all of them, was trim the small wedge of plastic off the back of the chassis so the rear tires can be nudged in a bit, keeps them from bouncing off guard rails and each other, that and silicone slip ons is all we used and they raced nice smooth and pretty much even.
good luck, the hp-7 was my favorite tyco chassis, next to the us1 stuff.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> When we use to race hp-7 the one thing we did to all of them, was trim the small wedge of plastic off the back of the chassis so the rear tires can be nudged in a bit, keeps them from bouncing off guard rails and each other, that and silicone slip ons is all we used and they raced nice smooth and . . .


We do the same thing with our HP7s because we race them on short ovals where you get a lot of sideways sliding - moving the rears up under the fenders just that little bit extra really makes a difference.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Claus, go to the tuning section, I have a whole thread on HP-7s. It shows the different motors and a few things that can be done with them, some of which you guys may either disallow or make a separate class for.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Ooops!!!*

*Grmbl* I better should have taken a look into the older threads before starting my own... - sorry guys for boring you!

Chuck, you probably did write down all one could imagine doing to an HP7 car (and even some more! :thumbsup and you already answered all my questions! What a great article!!! 

Thank you all!

Sorry again,

Claus




grungerockjeepe said:


> Claus, go to the tuning section, I have a whole thread on HP-7s. It shows the different motors and a few things that can be done with them, some of which you guys may either disallow or make a separate class for.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Keep it simple: slip-on silicones and allow clipping/grinding off the little wing/flange that always rubs the rear wheels. And allowing a gear boss is good, too. Those HP7 can really eat gears.


----------

